# Low Bluetooth bitpool: Can it cause a shift in pitch, too? (Apex 2 RC4)



## coldcaption (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello!
So I've been using bluetooth to listen to Google Music in my new car. It's cool stuff, except for the quality of the audio. It turns out that Apex 2 RC4 still uses the old bitpool of 30 something. So the music distorts and lacks definition, but can this also cause shifts in speed or pitch? I've noticed quite a bit of that as I've used it, and it's not subtle or infrequent.
Meanwhile; what can I do about this? Is there a fix that can be applied without leaving Apex? This rom has been the best to me, save for some market bugs. Thanks!


----------

